# EXCEEDED POSSESSION



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From the Jamestown Sun:
EXCEEDED POSSESSION LIMIT ON DUCKS

Rodney Rettenmeier, 40, Cedar Falls, Iowa, $400 fine, $125 criminal administration fee, $100 defense/facility administration fee, (Greenwood).

Douglas Alan Bonwell, 44, Cedar Falls, Iowa, $400 fine, $125 criminal administration fee, $100 defense/facility administration fee (Greenwood).

Ryan Martin, 30, Des Moines, Iowa, $400 fine, $125 criminal administration fee, $100 defense/facility administration fee (Greenwood).

Michael Edward Nelson, 28, Dike, Iowa, $400 fine, $125 criminal administration fee, $100 defense/facility administration fee (Greenwood).

Cory Allen Braunschweig, 30, Clive, Iowa, $400 fine, $125 criminal administration fee, $100 defense/facility administration fee (Greenwood).


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Slaps on the wrist


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Any idea how many over the possession??? Sounds like they got off easy 625.00 each . Don't you think that if laws were set at say $1000.00 per bird over your limit it would put an end to this kind of crap????


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Dak said:


> Slaps on the wrist


$625.00 is a slap on the wrist to some and is a hardship to others. $1,000 per bird is a slap on the wrist to some and is a hardship to others. How do you draw the line?

I do, however, like the idea of losing hunting licenses for a while. Everyone should be able to count up to six before going hunting. There's no excuse.


----------

